# CUBE Cross Limited Black / Scheibenbremsen



## MossAndrew (7. April 2011)

CUBE CROSS Limited 
in Neuwertigem Zustand zu verkaufen
Modell 2008 mit Oro K18 Scheibenbremsen und Shimano XT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506220832&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Weitere Bilder gerne per Mail. Besichtigung in Düsseldorf jederzeit möglich. Bringe das Rad bis 100 km um Düsseldorf zu euch nach Hause. Kostenfrei !

Mail hier, oder Telefon unter 01636243333

Bin für jedes faire Angebot dankbar. Leider lässt es mein Rücken nicht mehr zu auf dem genialen Rad zu fahren :-(


----------



## MossAndrew (7. April 2011)

Bilder zu dem Cube Cross befinden sich ebenfalls in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

